# Full body specs



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything about these i have seen them in pictures on avery outdoors just wondering if they are out and if they are where to get them?

Thanks


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

I think that hard core makes a full body speck decoy.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I was at cabelas today and they had the GHG fullbody specs in stock and on display. They look incredible.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

thanks :beer: :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

seen them at sportsmans as well, look sweet but damn building a nice spread would be $$$


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

how much are the GHG ones?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I remember them being around $115-$120 but I could be wrong. Also not sure if that is for a box of 4 or 6, they did have motion bases.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

6 for 120$


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

yeah I have seen them for $119 for 6 at sportsman warehouse.

Dang they looks sweet but as it has aready been said it would cost some serious money to make a decent spread.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

PM JEDJR from this site. I think he field tested and maybe helped a little with the design of them. He is the man when it comes to specks!


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

I didn't know that JEDJR was on this site as well. I always see him on avery's forum though. Yeah he should know. And Traderoutdoors.com also has them.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

We just added 6 of them to our trailer. They look really good. The motion stakes on every decoy is nice.
I cant wait to get some of the lesser canadas!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> I cant wait to get some of the lesser canadas!!


How many of those are you going to add?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I think I'm going to run about 3 or 4 dozen. Total spread upgrade before next season. Greenhead FFDs and lessers for a little different look!!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here you go


----------

